# Rigging a Gulp?



## jetajockey (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone have any tips on rigging Gulp baits? Need to have a decent amount of weight, 1/2oz+ would be nice, to get some distance casting (shoreline/bridge/pier). I've used the basic jigheads but was wondering if anyone had any better setups.

Any suggestions or preferences?


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I have used the Gulp shrimp with what I believe is called a Carolina Rig.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Depends on what you are fishing for. I mostly fish for flounder so I'll give you that. Run whatever test line you use on your reels through an egg sinker where the weight of the sinker will depend on whatever it takes to keep it on the bottom. Most of the time 1 oz will work, but I've gone up to 3oz. Then tie to barrel swivel. Run a leader the weight of your choice (i run 30lb mono) and then on the hooks, I've had alot of success with Size 1 or 2 Kahle hooks. 

The other option is to ditch the egg sinker an replace the kahle with a jig head of appropriate weight. Even then, I still keep with the barrel swivel and leader.


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

I like them on a circle hook under a cajun thunder. Rig sideways through the head or in the tail out the back. That will give you some casting weight, too.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

What you want to do is start looking at different rods. If you are looking to get more casting range look at rods with a slower tip that you can load up and cast farther. You don't want to start weighting your lures and baits for casting range. You want to weight them for the desired action or current that you are dealing with. Custom rods are the easiest way to do this because you can get them tuned with a slow tip but still enough backbone for a solid hookset. Live bait rods usually have a faster tip than those meant for casting lures. This is the perfect opportunity to explain to your wife why you need to build your aresenal.


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

Furthermore, in general the lighter line you use the further you can cast. The higher end reel you use with smoother drags the lighter line you can get away with. If you are getting into reds around docks you would want to up your line, but casting distance shouldn't be an issue there, and be aware that most line breaks well above it's rated test. Most breakoffs are due to chafing, old line, bad knots, or inconsistent drags. If money is no object my preference is braided line with fluorocarbon leader. Stay away from any unnecessary terminal tackle its all store bought bullshit anyway. Only use swivels if you are fishing spinning reels to prevent line twist, and then use the smallest most high end you can find. Only use wire for toothy critters. On baitcasting reels tie your mainline directly to your leader. Hope this helps.


----------

